# Jungle Vals



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

hey guys i have a question. i was wondering why my jungle vals grow brownish? it has some green in it but more brown. i know its not died because its still getting taller and more runners are coming form them too and the runners are slightly brown too?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> hey guys i have a question. i was wondering why my jungle vals grow brownish? it has some green in it but more brown. i know its not died because its still getting taller and more runners are coming form them too and the runners are slightly brown too?


When your plants turn yellowish or brown it is usually a sign of nutrient deficiency. Are you dosing your tank and with what?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

flourish comp,iron and potassium every week i do potassium twice a week.


----------

